# So what actually breaks axles?



## screwgreen (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it tire tread pattern? Lug depth? Power? Weight of quad? Weight of tire? Putting a lift on your quad? Axle angles? Heavy thumb? 

Want hear everyone's thoughts on this!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well my .02 is your right thumb is the culprit 85% of the time . i've had a lifted brute and i have a lifted honda now. i havent broke an axle . and all of them had nothing smaller than 30 in tires and i had 32 backs and 32 terminators.. so its not the tires its knowing when enough is enough and get a winch..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All of what you said plays a part but Walker is 100% right in that once you change the quad from its factory specs, its operator-error that has the most to do with axle breaking due to lack of understanding.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been running my Brute setup with everything in my sig for almost 4 years now. I have never broken anything as far as axles, CV's and things like that. My only problem is seals (like every other brute) and bearings and bushings, these are pretty much due to running the Outlaws. Thumb Control is your friend


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah has to be more thumb control, before i had this brute guy before me broke an axle every ride. since ive owned it only axle ive broke was tc when i had their lift. even on this 10" catvos i have not broke one axle and i ride it hard.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I definitely do not go around many holes. Anyone that has rode with me can attest to that. But when I get in a hole I hardly spin my tires unless I need to clean them out, and then it is just a couple good blips on the throttle and back to work. You don't have to pin the throttle to get through most holes and if you do pin it then you might as well get ready to start spending money.


----------



## screwgreen (Jul 13, 2012)

Well im rockin a big bear so pinning it aint a thing I can do to good! So does PB mud break easier than water? The reason im wonderin is because I have 28x10.5 outlaws on my bear and im wanting to go to 29.5!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

just think of it, in water tires will spin easy, in pb mud its going to struggle so something has to give.. i say stay with the 28s cause your going to put a lot of strain on the big bear with 29.5


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ Yep, what he said. It is basic physics. The difference in restriction between water and PB mud. PB will always be harder on any bike with any tire of any size than water will be.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> well my .02 is your right thumb is the culprit 85% of the time . i've had a lifted brute and i have a lifted honda now. i havent broke an axle . and all of them had nothing smaller than 30 in tires and i had 32 backs and 32 terminators.. so its not the tires its knowing when enough is enough and get a winch..


agreed


----------

